# My kitten Chuy - any idea what breeds he might have in him?



## J-a-x (Apr 11, 2012)

My kitten Chuy is basically a street cat that was rescued, but I've been told that he looks a bit fancier than the average street cat. And some photos I've seen of British shorthair kittens look kind of similar to him. He also has sort of faint tabby stripes, and a white front/paws, and a short tail and short ears compared to other kittens I've had in the past. Does anybody have any idea what breeds he might have in his mix?

Another question: Does the fact that he has small ears signify anything? My last kitten (which I got 20 years ago so its hard to remember for sure) had huge ears and he turned into the biggest cat I've ever known. Chuy has small ears and a small tail, so I wonder if that means he might grow up to be a smaller cat. Is there any way to predict those types of things?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You own a very sweet and very young Domestic Shorthair.


----------



## J-a-x (Apr 11, 2012)

Isn't domestic shorthair just a generic term for any random mix of cats that's not purebred? I thought somebody might be able to say he has a bit of british blue in him or something. My other cat we just called a tabby. I really don't know much about cat breeds.  I do know that rescue cats from the street generally make the best pets.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Technically he is a Domestic Shorthair. At 5 weeks it would be hard pressed to guess on any breeds he may have. Most kittens at this age have short tails and ears also. give him time to get some growth on. and let his eyes change if they are.

Either way he is a pretty boy


----------



## J-a-x (Apr 11, 2012)

I see. I remember my last kitten having huge ears for his head when we got him but I forget how old he was. He looked more like this:









Chuys years are tiny in comparison. I wonder if that means anything though or if he'll have giant ears in a few months.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

AT least 50% Happy Cat


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I love your new kitten! And you are right, street cats make the best pets. My baby Oreo was found in the street begging for food. Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

If the ears are any indication, they look like our late CC who we figured was closest to a British Shorthair than any other breed....the shape is about the same too. CC was all grey.

Chuy shur is a cute fella.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

He's a blue & white bi-colour domestic, no particular breed. Most solid or bi-colours have ghost tabby markings that fade as they grow up.

Domestics come in all shapes and sizes. Big ears, small ears, long tails, short tails.....


----------



## J-a-x (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I think he's part mountain lion. Look at that ferocious mouth. Lol. Way too cute for words is what he is.


----------



## J-a-x (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha I think he's part tiger!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I love his name. It's the nickname I gave Truman a year or so ago.


----------



## J-a-x (Apr 11, 2012)

Chuy's official long name is actually:

Booda Jesus "Chuy" Yataco Myers.

Chuy is a nickname of the Hispanic name "Jesus".


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow. I had no clue what it stood for. I once heard Cheech Marin use it and thought it was a fun name. I think he was calling one of Santa's eight reindeer Chuy in a xmas song.

Truman's full registered name is Truman Francis. Francis comes from Frank Sinatra, or "Old Blue Eyes", and Truman coming from the University of Missouri's mascot name (which originated from President Truman). 

My newest kitten's (and Truman's half brother) full registered name is Lord Baron de Gortz. Lord, in this case, doesn't have a theological meaning and is only used for dress, and Baron de Gortz comes from character in a short story written by Jules Verne.

Anyhooo.... You have a good lookin' boy there.


----------

